# copier un fichier volumineux sur DD externe



## kbonnet (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je dois sauvergarder mes vidéos sur un DD externe (Iomega USB) à partir de mon Mac OS X 10,4. Le problème est que le DD doit être pré-formaté en FAT32, je ne peut donc pas copier les fichiers de plus de 4 MO.
Le problème si je reformate le DD en HFS+ depuis mon mac , c'est que je ne pourrais plus l'utiliser sur PC visiblement . Or j'en ai besoin pour un Mac et un PC.

Est-ce qu'il y a une solution ?
J'ai entendu parlé de PC exchange ?

A moins que je puisse tout simplement compresser mes vidéos ? La plus grosse fait 6 Go. Où encore les diviser en deux ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Décembre 2007)

Si tu a besoin de t'en servir sur un PC, pourquoi ne pas le formater sur ce PC?
Je ne sais pas si ça peut résoudre ton problème mais pourquoi pas??


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2007)

MacDrive


----------



## kbonnet (17 Décembre 2007)

J'ai lu dans la rubrique support du site Iomega (marque de mon DD) que si je formate en NTFS, ce qu'ils préconisent pour enregistrer de gros fichiers, je ne pourrais plus l'utiliser sur Mac .
Tu me dis que si ?


----------



## anneee (17 Décembre 2007)

tu le formates en hfs+ (format spécifique mac) et tu utilises Macdrive sur ton pc


----------



## Zyrol (18 Décembre 2007)

tu peux aussi formater ton disque dur en NTFS, et utiliser sur ton mac le couple : 

MacFuse et ensuite tu installes : ntfs3G tu pourras ainsi lire le dd depuis ton mac.


----------



## Sébastien-- (18 Décembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> tu peux aussi formater ton disque dur en NTFS, et utiliser sur ton mac le couple :
> 
> MacFuse et ensuite tu installes : ntfs3G tu pourras ainsi lire le dd depuis ton mac.



Sous léopard je n'ai pas de problème pour lire le NTFS, par contre le disque est en lecture seule, donc impossible d'écrire dessus.
A quand une réelle compatibilité ? ... à suivre

sébastien


----------



## kbonnet (18 Décembre 2007)

OK merci à tous pour vos conseils


----------



## Zyrol (19 Décembre 2007)

Sébastien-- a dit:


> Sous léopard je n'ai pas de problème pour lire le NTFS, par contre le disque est en lecture seule, donc impossible d'écrire dessus.
> A quand une réelle compatibilité ? ... à suivre
> 
> sébastien



j'ai oublié un détail... avec la solution que j'ai donné au dessus, tu peux lire et écrire


----------

